# Stolen Centerpin



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

As some of you already know,,,,,was down at Rocky last week, parked down on the east side of Rockcliff, ran down to see if there was room under the bridge, as I return back to my truck, seen a red older dodge pickup with a red cap on the back pull away from my truck that wasnt there when I parked. I have seen this truck at the Rock and Chagrin in the past... Well needles to say, my pin setup was gone(and yes my dumb butt left it unlocked for less then 3 minutes)... By the time it all sank in, I drove up the road, but he was gone, prob shot up hogsback!!!! Was going to post, but wanted to wait it out to see if the nice fella that stoled it was going to sale it on any sites.
Its looks like this photo...... Its a JW Young Bob Lames Lightweight...But the frame and backplate is a deep purple and spool is chrome with puple handles.... The guy I bought it off of had it redone so there was no other..... The rod was a 14' home made rod, blank was gray/greenish, but the cork was hunter green.... You cant miss this set up or reel, there is no other out there like it.... If any one see's this reel, please call a.s.a.p. @ 216-816-7098 and give location..... Or if you see this reel for sale on the internet, please call.... REWARD IF FOUND!!!!!!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

goin to the rocky with my gf for a good part of the day tomorrow will keep an eye out.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What a shame! Idiots!! If I ever see it, I'll notify you asap Rob. Thats depressing....needless to say, lesson learned unfortunately.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I fish the river alot I will let you know if I see this truck


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

That SUCKs  Hope you can get it back!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Bob....That Really Sucks!!! Hope you're able to find it and get it back. A-holes everywhere!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ill keep the eyes open for ya.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i will put your # on my cell and if i see it or the truck;i will call


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I would keep an eye out on Craigslist. A buddy of mine had a very expensive bike stolen out of his garage, and a week later found it for sale on Craigslist,and visited the guy with the police.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

getting gear stolen sucks sorry to hear that karma is a well you know!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Bob. If I see that truck or someone with that rod/reel at the Chagrin, I'll give you a call.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

that freakin blows Bob - there's enough eyes and ears here that someone is bound to see that [email protected]#$ - I just hope for his sake he returns the gear before someone spots the truck and has a little vigilante justice of their own


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope I run into the thief. I'll get it back plus his wallet.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I will keep my eyes open. I will be on the water Saturday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday of next week. Camera in hand ready to snap photos of the trucks license plate.

-KSU


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry Bob. i hit the Chagrin most everyday will look as I usuallu check several hole on my way home too saved your number if I see that truck I will check it out and call you too


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That sucks, I know all to well what it feels like to have something stolen. 

I'll be out and about on the rocky this winter I'll keep my eyes open for the pin as well as the truck.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

That really sucks Bob, I will keep my out for the truck or the setup out this way.

Hope you find it or it is returned.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, that sucks. Just goes to show that some people have no common sense. I will keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I see anything.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Can you provide more info on the truck? Full size? Dark/bright/light red? Rusty, good shape? Estimate of how old (recent, 10 yrs or so, etc.). Unless the truck is stolen or sold, I don't see how they could return to the scene of the crime (rocky/chag).


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> Can you provide more info on the truck? Full size? Dark/bright/light red? Rusty, good shape? Estimate of how old (recent, 10 yrs or so, etc.). Unless the truck is stolen or sold, I don't see how they could return to the scene of the crime (rocky/chag).


It looks like a early model dakota, bright red, decent shape.....Dont think he seen me coming by the way the speed he was going.... Like I said, i didnt know anything happend until i got back to my truck....
As returning to the scene, Ive seen that truck there plenty of times on the rock.....


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> It looks like a early model dakota, bright red, decent shape.....Dont think he seen me coming by the way the speed he was going.... Like I said, i didnt know anything happend until i got back to my truck....
> As returning to the scene, Ive seen that truck there plenty of times on the rock.....


Well if you have seen that truck there before I am sure you will see it again. He probably figured you were from out of town, and little did he know that you frequent that place. Criminals are stupid, and I am sure he will show up there sometime in the near future with your rig. I hope you get it back.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt this will end in your favor. I'll keep my eyes peeled and the camera ready.


----------



## elob9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I live right by there Ill look for a plate # if I see it


----------



## drron272 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been fishing behind the animal shelter, there has been a red dakota parked in front of the gate or in the small lot next to the road there a few times in the last 2 weeks. Ill snap a picture of the plate if I see it there again.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the post and your pm's..... Well, im in need of another pin,,,,,,, throw me some ideal's pinners.... and no okumas.... LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a NO brainer....Paine Falls Centerpin! Adam may have some to unload, call him.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad you didn't say it was a blue truck I will keep an eye out for it Bob.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out for ya. I am up at the rock at least once a week.......might check ebay and craiglist, might turn up there.


----------

